# هل أنت بحاجة إلى برنامج Solidworks 2011 ؟



## سعد أبو صهيب (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله 

المرجو الإجابة على الإستطلاع حتى أستبين خياركم وأضع لكم ما تحبون...

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (18 يناير 2011)

اعتقد ان الاصدار 2011 من برنامج solidworks 
يعتبر من افضل الاصدارات إن لم يكن الافضل علي الاطلاق لما فيه من اضافات جديده في ال assembly والا welding


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (18 يناير 2011)

صحيح أخي الكريم ...

خاصة خصائص اللحام الجديدة في مجمع المجسمات المتعددة

لقد شاب شعري من كثرة ما حددت اللحامات على القطع بعضها ببعض, ناهيك عن الأخطاء والمشاكل التي نواجهها كل مرة ....

نحمد الله ونشكره له الفضل والمنه وحده.

غدا بإذن الحي الباقي , أضع النسخة الإخيرة مع التحديث sp1 الخاصة بمعالجات x32


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (19 يناير 2011)

thank you so much brother suhib for your support us to know more about solidwork software


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كما وعدتكم بالأمس , أضع بين يديكم النسخة SolidWorks 2011 SP1 X32 


http://hotfile.com/dl/97706291/ef0d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97731389/d0d7...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97752251/9df6...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97767769/d073...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97783533/bcd6...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97798342/60f8...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97813384/340d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97826705/3ee0...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97839576/f1a3...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part10.rar.html

عشرةُ أجزاء , تجتمع في حجم قرص DVD


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 يناير 2011)

لو في ملف تورنت تبقى مشكور شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 يناير 2011)

لست أدري ما تورنت وكيف أصنعه....معذرة منك يا أبا عبد الله


----------



## walid20 (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ......لكن هناك مشكل في الرابط.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 يناير 2011)

عندي الروابط تعمل كما ينبغي لها


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (20 يناير 2011)

الاخ ابو عبدالله اليك تورنتات للبرامج 

solidworks 2011 sp0
+
sp1 update
+
sp2 update

في المرفقات


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد على خدمتك


----------



## سامي 72 (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أضع بين أيدكم اليوم النسخة الخاصة بمعالجات X64


http://hotfile.com/dl/97910562/6b4d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97928555/04d2...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97945798/ba47...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97963525/eebd...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98198661/cb19...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98220672/fbfc...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98240680/1221...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98258272/2fdc...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98273910/215b...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98287414/8c3d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part11.rar.html


----------



## سامي 72 (21 يناير 2011)

شكراً على البرنامج ولكن السؤال اين الرابط الثاني والاصح رار2


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ...

معذرة منكم ايها الإخوان...

المشاركة تفتقد إلى الرابط رقم 2 بالنسبة لمعالجات x32
والرابط رقم 5 لمعالجات x64

أرجو منكم مغفرة هذه الزلة.

بارك الله فيكم.

الروابط بعد أربع ساعات من الأن على الأكثر.


----------



## سامي 72 (21 يناير 2011)

لقد وجدت الجزء الضائع رار2
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3ERzErT


----------



## alih3s (21 يناير 2011)

اذا تبغون على سيرفرات أخرى فانا تحت أمركم


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (21 يناير 2011)

الروابط الناقصة ....هي كالتالي.

بالنسبة للنسخة X32


http://hotfile.com/dl/97706291/ef0d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part01.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/98403443/9d62...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part02.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/97731389/d0d7...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97752251/9df6...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97767769/d073...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97783533/bcd6...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97798342/60f8...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97813384/340d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97826705/3ee0...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97839576/f1a3...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN32.ISO-LZ0.part10.rar.html


بالنسبة للنسخة X 64


http://hotfile.com/dl/97910562/6b4d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97928555/04d2...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97945798/ba47...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97963525/eebd...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part04.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/98386764/151c...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part05.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/98198661/cb19...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98220672/fbfc...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98240680/1221...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98258272/2fdc...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98273910/215b...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/98287414/8c3d...0.MULTILANGUAGE.WIN64.ISO-LZ0.part11.rar.html


معذرة منكم مرة أخرى.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (21 يناير 2011)

وردتني أخبار طازجة من تقنيي SolidWorks بأنه من المفضل جدا استخدام حواسيب ذات معالجات X64 بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يستخدمون مدير المعطيات البيانية Product Data Manager ...


----------



## سامي 72 (21 يناير 2011)

هذه النسخة اكثر روعة من 2009 ولكن يجب تسطيب البرنامج والكومبيوتر مفصول عن الشبكة العنكبوتية الانترنيت


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (21 يناير 2011)

صدقت أخي سامي ...

لانه عند وضعك للرقم التسلسلي للبرنامج , فإنه يتأكد من وجوده في قاعدة البيانات الأصلية...

لذلك يجب قطع الأتصال وتجاهل رسالة الخطأ التي يصدرها...


----------



## أبوعبدالله (21 يناير 2011)

احمد الجزار2007 قال:


> الاخ ابو عبدالله اليك تورنتات للبرامج
> 
> solidworks 2011 sp0
> +
> ...



شكرا أخي الجزار ربنا يكرمك​


----------



## d_a_w_i (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أخى الفاضل
بعد 34 ساعة تحميل .. تم فك الضغط إلى 51 جزء ينقصهم الجزئين الـ 16 و الـ 21 
وذلك بجميع اللينكات بعد أن لاحظت ظهور رسائل خطأ عند فك الضغط
أرجو المراجعة وتكملة الناقص
أنتظر ردك ..ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (27 يناير 2011)

d_a_w_i قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الفاضل
> بعد 34 ساعة تحميل .. تم فك الضغط إلى 51 جزء ينقصهم الجزئين الـ 16 و الـ 21
> وذلك بجميع اللينكات بعد أن لاحظت ظهور رسائل خطأ عند فك الضغط
> أرجو المراجعة وتكملة الناقص
> أنتظر ردك ..ولك خالص الشكر



في أي نسخة أخي الكريم؟


----------



## d_a_w_i (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم.. أقصد النسخة x32


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (27 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم dawi

صراحة قمت بفك النسخة الأن عندي ولك ما تبين لي ...




ليس الغرض إحراجك أو تكذيبك لكن هذا ما لدي...

إذا أردت سأرفع لك الأن الجزئين الناقصين و أوافيك بهما في أقرب الأجال.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (27 يناير 2011)

هاهي الروابط أخي الكريم 
ومعذرة منك على التقصير.


http://hotfile.com/dl/99894755/fea476a/lz0-sw11sp10i.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/99898697/67a0bc7/lz0-sw11sp10i.part21.rar.html


----------



## d_a_w_i (27 يناير 2011)

*بدايةً أشكرك على ردك الرقيق وسعيك الجاد على المساعدة فى تحميل البرنامج
هو فعلاً أمر محير .. وإليك صورة من المشكلة لدى






عامةً جارى التحميل وأتمنى أن يعمل تلك المرة
جزاك الله خيراً أخى سعد*​


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (28 يناير 2011)

على أي أخي الكريم, أرجو أن يكون الملفين المرفوعين قد أغناك عن المشكل.
وتقبل مني السلام.


----------



## سيف وائل (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المجهود بس انا عندى مشكلة بعد 72 ساعة تحميل وبعد فك الروابط طلب مني الجزء رقم 38 بنسبه 32x ارجو المساعدة وشكرا:11:


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (22 فبراير 2011)

عليك السلام أخي وائل , 

لست أدري كيف واجه بعض الإخوة , انت منهم أخطاء كهذه رغم أني أعدت تحميل البرنامج من الروابط المرفوعة وفككتها وحصلت على الملفات المبينة أسفله:






حاول إعادة الفك مرة أخرى و أعلمني


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

تم حذف الملف لمخالفته حقوق الطبع والنشر
almarjo wad3 server mediafire 
machkorrr


----------



## سيف وائل (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز قمت بفك البرنامج مره اخرى وما زالت الشكلة قائمة تظهر رسالة من الون رار ان لايوجد برت رقم 38 ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (23 فبراير 2011)

إخوتي الكرام

اعتذر منكم بشدة لأنه تم حذف الملفات المرفوعة لبرنامج SolidWorks لتدخل الشركة المعنية عند Hotfile 

سأحاول ان ارفعها لكم من جديد و تقبلوا اسمى التقدير


----------



## كريم انور محمد (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## pajero98 (24 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## احمد فهمى الشرقاوى (11 أبريل 2011)

ارجو اعادة الرفع للبرنامج بجد انا محتاج البرنامج جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## van_rush20 (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع والبرنامج 
وعلى جهدك 
وشكرا للاخ تبع التورنت


----------



## الباشا المهندس (20 يونيو 2011)

اللهم لا تحرمه الأجر ، كل من أعان اخيه المسلم على قضاء حاجته.......انا من عشاق الأعمال الصلبة2010 
والبرنامج عامة أكثر من رائع ، فلصاحب الموضوع و الأعضاء المتفاعلين كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## azizforever20010 (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ahmed malik (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gomaa73 (10 فبراير 2012)

hi my brother how are you
i need this program but all links are old and not work
so pleas give me advice how could i get it
thank you very much


----------



## امجد صديق (9 أبريل 2012)

محتاج للبرنامج حوجه ماسة


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (9 أبريل 2012)

الاخ صهيب المحترم بارك الله فيك على الجهد... ولكن :
موقع الهوت فايل يقول هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه )


----------

